# what is this?



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Not 100% sure, but it looks kind of like Jimson weed.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think so, jimsonweed leaves are longer. I was thinking okra but those leaves are lobed.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Looks like common cocklebur


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Common Cocklebur. See pictures of leaves and stems here: http://www.illinoiswildflowers.info/weeds/plants/cocklebur.htm


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

I was thinking cockle bur the stem looks right but the leaves didn't seem quite right for what I'm used to.


----------



## linnell (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks y'all! I do agree it looks like a cocklebur. We have jimsonweed on our land and it looks a little different. My hubs was all worried it was Giant Hog Weed, thankfully I don't think it's made it way to VA, yet.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

linnell said:


> Thanks y'all! I do agree it looks like a cocklebur. We have jimsonweed on our land and it looks a little different. *My hubs was all worried it was Giant Hog Weed,* thankfully I don't think it's made it way to VA, yet.


Your hubs had good call to be worried and vigilant because the immature early leaves and the stems of a newly sprouted young giant hog weed do look very much like the cocklebur leaves and stems. It's not until the early leaves have grown a bit more and the young hog weed plant has aged a few more days that all the next hog weed leaves get so much bigger and take on the very distinctive giant hog weed leaf appearance.


----------

